# Boscoli olive salad



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone ever use it, I need a simple recipe for it. It just looks to good so I grabbed some the other day. Now I have no clue what to do with it??


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.boscoli.com/recipes/


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Get the stuff for a muffuletta. Thetre the best, make sure you warm it in the oven to melt the cheese....mmmmmmm Don't skimp on the meats. you can find assembly instructions online. Theres also a muffuletts pasta salad, good, but, cant touch the sandwich.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill give it a shot Hank... I saw it and had to have it... Looked good!


----------

